# Multiblindfold Method?



## Zeyofa (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey BLD Speedcubers 

Yesterday I learned Classic Pochmann Method for 3x3 BLD.
Today, I attempted three times to do the 3BLD, and the third one was the good one. I'm so proud 

But now, I want something BETTER. Like.. MULTIPLE BLD?
So. What are the methods for Mbld? I don't think that people memorize over 10 cubes with Classic Pochmann in few minutes!

Thanks,
-Zeyofa


----------



## goodatthis (Jun 29, 2014)

Basically for MultiBLD you just do your same execution method, but you use a memorization system that can handle large amounts of letter pairs, like the journey method. But for you, I would wait until you get your 3BLD time under 10 minutes, because 26 minutes probably means that it takes you very long to memorize, but I wouldn't worry.


----------



## RayLam (Jun 29, 2014)

people memorize a same amount of cubes no matter they use pochmann method or 3-cycle method


----------



## Zeyofa (Jun 29, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Basically for MultiBLD you just do your same execution method, but you use a memorization system that can handle large amounts of letter pairs, like the journey method. But for you, I would wait until you get your 3BLD time under 10 minutes, because 26 minutes probably means that it takes you very long to memorize, but I wouldn't worry.



A memorization system? What do you mean by this?


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 29, 2014)

Zeyofa said:


> A memorization system? What do you mean by this?



It means instead of memorizing a sequence of around 20 letters, multiply that by how many cubes you are trying to solve, and that should show you how much harder MBLD is. You need a good system for storing all that information. Look up the Journey Method or Roman Rooms.


----------

